# Fasting (Possible Trigger Warning)



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

I know there have been threads on this before, but I'm too lazy to dig them up :tongue:

Anyone else fasting right now? I'm 2.5 days into a 30-day water fast. No food shall pass my lips for the entire month of June.

I've never fasted for so long before - I usually do juice fasts for 7-10 days at a time. Doing a water fast, and fasting for this long is a new experience for me. I'm really keen to see how my body and mind respond over the next couple of weeks.

I'm already dealing with some detox symptoms (mild headache and stiff/sore neck), but hunger hasn't been an issue at all yet. 

My energy levels are also currently awesome - I did a 10km hike yesterday and a 5km run today. My head is already much clearer and my focus has improved as well.

All systems are go for now. But I still have a loooooooooooong way to go!


----------



## the_natrix (Aug 10, 2011)

Iv'e done a 24 hour fast just to see if I could, its not so bad. That being said only water, while in june, and exercise... I'd be worried about electrolytes. Also I think fasting depletes zinc stores, so you might keep an eye out for that one. Otherwise enjoy yourself, I'm gonna go eat now.


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm mixing in herbal teas and tossing citrus slices in the water occasionally as well. Also taking vitamin/mineral supplements. I have no desire to ruin my health in this process.

Believe it or not, the running actually makes it easier to fast (for me anyway). A 30-minute run kills my appetite for about 4-5 hours. We'll see how the energy levels hold up over the long run though.

Enjoy your food. Ima sip this giant glass of lemon water


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l've read a bit about the 30 and 40 day fasts.

Serious question: are you doing this for weight loss? Many people who are experienced in fasting do so for religious or otherwise personal reasons. They may lose weight, but their body will probably not react in the same way as someone attempting to do it casually.

Longest that l have ever not eaten food was 5 days, and it really wasn't that awful but l was used to consuming at or below 1000 calories daily.

l lost more weight, accidentally, the summer l walked downtown 12 hours a day and socialized, and ate.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

I've done water fasts before, but never one as long as that. The most I went was a few days, although I wasn't eating much to begin with before or after anyways. Fast was for religious reasons, not eating much was due to depression. It's not that bad once you get over the mental aspect of it. Also, cigarettes help if you start to get really hungry. Ironically I learned that from a model. What's the longest you've fasted to before this point?


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

There is no such thing as detoxyfication. The headaches you feel are likely due to lack of glucose. Fasting on purpose, especially for such a long time is stupid (to put it mildly), our bodies need energy to function properly, and yes while they may be able to use fat stores, 30 days without food can even kill you if you're not fat enough, not to mention possible micronutrient deficiencies, electrolyte imbalances that can even cause arrhythmia etc. . Not to mention how you won't be able to do anything in a few days. Btw, in the initial stages of fasting, the body uses up muscle until it realizes it's lasting too much so it starts burning up fat. 
Why are you doing this?

Here is an article by the NHS: http://www.nhs.uk/Livewell/loseweight/Pages/how-to-diet.aspx
"Detox diets are based on the idea that toxins build up in the body and can be removed by eating, or not eating, certain things. However, there's no evidence that toxins build up in our bodies. If they did, we would feel very ill."

Yes in fact a good example of toxins building up in the body is phenylketonuria 

http://www.myvmc.com/medical-centre...d-fad-diets-versus-healthy-balanced-nutrition
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Detox_diet#Detox_diets
"Body cleansing and detoxification have been referred to as an elaborate hoax used by con artists to cure nonexistent illnesses.[19] Some doctors contend that the "toxins" in question do not even exist.[1][20]

Medical experts state that body cleansing is unnecessary as the human body is naturally capable of maintaining itself, with several organs dedicated to cleansing the blood and the gut.[21] Alan Boobis OBE, a professor and toxicologist at Imperial College London states:

The body’s own detoxification systems are remarkably sophisticated and versatile. They have to be, as the natural environment that we evolved in is hostile. It is remarkable that people are prepared to risk seriously disrupting these systems with unproven ‘detox’ diets, which could well do more harm than good.[12]"

http://www.webmd.com/food-recipes/guide/fasting
"Your body needs vitamins, minerals, and other nutrients from food to stay healthy. If you don't get enough, you can have symptoms such as fatigue, dizziness, constipation, dehydration, and not being able to tolerate cold temperatures. Fasting too long can be life-threatening."

http://www.theiflife.com/detox-diets-supplements-hype/
"After testing the kidney and liver functions and measuring the antioxidant and aluminium levels in their blood we found there were no differences between the groups.

Which just goes to show, in a binge and purge culture relying on a detox isn’t the solution. Your body has its own way of regulating toxins and a week of suffering won’t change that so you are better off sticking to a balanced diet all the time."


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

Coming up on 72 hours now and all is well 



Lady O.W. Bro said:


> Serious question: are you doing this for weight loss?


Basically, I'm doing a full hardware reset. I've developed a lot of bad habits in the last few years (physical and psychological) and this is about rebooting the system. In addition to not eating, I'm meditating and exercising every day - well, exercising for as long as I can tolerate it anyway. The weight loss is just an added bonus. I typically lose about 2lbs per day during the first week of a fast, then it slows after that.

I'm also doing this for the sake of curiosity. I'm interested to see how I cope with the whole experience.



KindOfBlue06 said:


> I've done water fasts before, but never one as long as that. The most I went was a few days, although I wasn't eating much to begin with before or after anyways. Fast was for religious reasons, not eating much was due to depression. It's not that bad once you get over the mental aspect of it. Also, cigarettes help if you start to get really hungry. Ironically I learned that from a model. What's the longest you've fasted to before this point?


The longest I've ever done a water fast for is 4 days. I've done juice fasts up to 2 weeks though. Hunger isn't usually an issue after the first couple of days. It's more of a psychological challenge than anything.



Red Panda said:


> There is no such thing as detoxyfication. The headaches you feel are likely due to lack of glucose. Fasting on purpose, especially for such a long time is stupid (to put it mildly), our bodies need energy to function properly, and yes while they may be able to use fat stores, 30 days without food can even kill you if you're not fat enough, not to mention possible micronutrient deficiencies, electrolyte imbalances that can even cause arrhythmia etc. . Not to mention how you won't be able to do anything in a few days. Btw, in the initial stages of fasting, the body uses up muscle until it realizes it's lasting too much so it starts burning up fat.
> Why are you doing this?


Thanks for the concern, and going to the trouble of providing all the links. There's some interesting reading there. I'm not doing this as a detox though.

Yes, everything you said above is possible. It's also extremely unlikely. Fasting is not the same as starvation and I'm very aware of the difference. I know where my limits are. If my body says no, I'll break the fast. I would certainly like to go the full 30 days, but I'm not about to put myself at risk for the sake of hitting that number.


----------



## aloneinmusic (Mar 1, 2014)

The longest I've fasted is 107 hours (4 days?). Most of the time I restrict to under 1000 calories a day. But I have an actual eating disorder, so please, please get help if that's what you're struggling with. If this is for weight loss, then believe me, you might lose a lot at first but it'll all just come crashing back as soon as you eat again. Besides, you are really putting your physical and emotional health at risk. If it's for religious reasons, I guess these are only going to count as 'side effects' for you, but if you are doing it for weight loss reasons, then believe me there are so many easier, healthier ways to lose weight. I may be a complete hypocrite, but I do know my stuff, and if I was any less mentally ill than I am now then I would be trying good ways to lose weight. Also fasting triggers binges, which will end in you gaining weight instead of losing it.

Just wanted to say this.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

aloneinmusic said:


> The longest I've fasted is 107 hours (4 days?). Most of the time I restrict to under 1000 calories a day. But I have an actual eating disorder, so please, please get help if that's what you're struggling with. If this is for weight loss, then believe me, you might lose a lot at first but it'll all just come crashing back as soon as you eat again. Besides, you are really putting your physical and emotional health at risk. If it's for religious reasons, I guess these are only going to count as 'side effects' for you, but if you are doing it for weight loss reasons, then believe me there are so many easier, healthier ways to lose weight. I may be a complete hypocrite, but I do know my stuff, and if I was any less mentally ill than I am now then I would be trying good ways to lose weight. Also fasting triggers binges, which will end in you gaining weight instead of losing it.
> 
> Just wanted to say this.


I had an eating disorder for years, so if you want any advice on how to overcome it feel free to PM me! Definitely look for help though, it ruins your life and you dont realise how much until afterwards (no joke, I'm so glad mine's gone, I've never been so free).


----------



## cosmiccapricorn (Jun 2, 2014)

Fasting is fucking awesome, but I haven't done it in ages. The longest I ever went was 7 days, and I felt amazing for a long time afterwards. Giving my digestive system a break gave my body the time and energy it needed to heal whatever minor ailments I had.


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

@aloneinmusic No ED here. I'm not doing this for weight loss or any sort of detox fad. I wish you all the best in becoming healthy - it's not an easy journey.



cosmiccapricorn said:


> Fasting is fucking awesome, but I haven't done it in ages. The longest I ever went was 7 days, and *I felt amazing for a long time afterwards.* Giving my digestive system a break gave my body the time and energy it needed to heal whatever minor ailments I had.


^^^That right there is what keeps me going through the days that suck. That feeling of vitality afterwards is incredible!

I must admit, I had forgotten just how much of our lives are devoted to eating. Planning a meal, shopping for it, preparing it, eating it.... I have so much more free time now


----------



## aloneinmusic (Mar 1, 2014)

@tine Thank you for the support.  Having an ED is really hard, but I feel like I can't give it up, it's like even though it's making me miserable it's my only way of survival if you get what I mean?
@Impavidus I'm glad this isn't ED related then, I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

Really weird that you posted this. I just started a water fast today! I did a three day water fast once and it was amazing. The third day you feel SO GOOD - it's the first and second day that's the hardest. Right now I'm struggling. I wish I had some lemons to squeeze into my water.


----------



## birdsintrees (Aug 20, 2012)

I fasted a couple of lunar cycles. One of my closest friends is a Muslim and to get an idea of what it was like, I joined her for Ramadan two years. 

I was hungry and cranky. A lot. Without going to look up any links to evidence to back me up; I don't think it's particularly good for the system.


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

@_Doll_ Yeah, the first day can be rough. How long are you planning on going for?

This afternoon was a bit tougher for me, but it's all part of the process.

@_Zoof_ Ramadan is a bit different because it's not a complete fast. It's only fasting during certain parts of the day. That actually makes it MUCH harder. Going with absolutely NO food is actually easier than a limited or restricted intake. Or at least that has been my experience.

As for whether it's good or bad...50/50. For every study that says it's bad, there's another that says it's good. The benefits that I see in myself make it worth it for me.


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

Impavidus said:


> @_Doll_ Yeah, the first day can be rough. How long are you planning on going for?
> 
> This afternoon was a bit tougher for me, but it's all part of the process.


I don't have a set date. Maybe I should. That might help, if there were an end in sight. 

I would love it if I could make the whole month. The thing is, it's harder for me. Other people around me wouldn't understand the fast, particularly my SO, so idk if I can get away with not eating solid food for that long.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Impavidus said:


> As for whether it's good or bad...50/50. For every study that says it's bad, there's another that says it's good. The benefits that I see in myself make it worth it for me.


Can you show us a few studies that show it's good? I'm really curious about this.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

aloneinmusic said:


> @_tine_ Thank you for the support.  Having an ED is really hard, but I feel like I can't give it up, it's like even though it's making me miserable it's my only way of survival if you get what I mean?


I know what you mean because I was the same way. You can live without it and things do get better, you just need to get therapy and have the drive to get better yourself. I also couldn't imagine life without an ED and to be fair I probably still have some food issues (I actually damaged my body so now I find certain foods make me ill because I can't digest them anymore and I had a load of joint problems and stuff too from malnutrition). 
I know I can't make you change your views on this, but I strongly advise getting help and overcoming it, because you don't need it and it just ruins your life.


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

@_Doll_ - I hear you. I live alone, so I don't have to justify myself to anyone. Definitely easier.

@_Red Panda_ - You can use Google as well as I can :^) I don't have any of the info at my fingertips.

I'm not trying to convince anyone of anything here or get into a debate on the merits of fasting (although if anyone else wants to jump in, please feel free). I figure anyone who's interested in learning more can research it themselves. 

I'm just posting about it because that's what I do when I'm bored: post on the interwebs  Plus I was curious if anyone else was into fasting, and I thought it might be interesting to compare notes.

---

FWIW, I'm at 96 hours now and I still feel perfectly normal. Blood pressure, respiration, ecg and heart rate are the same as when I started. No hunger pangs, no nausea, no headaches apart from that brief one a couple of days ago. Energy levels are up, mental sharpness is up, overall mood is up, blood glucose is down, weight is waaay down. 

If I keep dropping weight like I have been so far, I definitely won't be fasting for the full 30 days. If the current rate holds, I'll hit my bail-out limit within about 10-15 more days.


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

Impavidus said:


> @_Doll_ - I hear you. I live alone, so I don't have to justify myself to anyone. Definitely easier.


I can imagine! It doesn't help that my SO is a fitness freak. 



> FWIW, I'm at 96 hours now and I still feel perfectly normal. Blood pressure, respiration, ecg and heart rate are the same as when I started. No hunger pangs, no nausea, no headaches apart from that brief one a couple of days ago. Energy levels are up, mental sharpness is up, overall mood is up, blood glucose is down, weight is waaay down.


Sounds awesome! I'm on my second day. Not sure how many hours. I want to say 36? I'm feeling some hunger pangs this morning, but nothing I can't handle. My mental clarity is sharp, but I'm wondering if it's an instinctual thing - like if your body is all, "I NEED FOOD WHERE IS A DEER I CAN KILL" or something   



> If I keep dropping weight like I have been so far, I definitely won't be fasting for the full 30 days. If the current rate holds, I'll hit my bail-out limit within about 10-15 more days.


From what I've heard, at some point you hit a plateau... I've never gone longer than three days though, so idk when that happens.


----------

